# re: Whelen/H1 Halogen to LED Warning Light Mod Request



## Blueberry556 (Sep 11, 2009)

*re: Whelen/H1 Halogen to LED Warning Light Mod Request*

Is this a better place to post this?:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3072793#post3072793

Can the original post get moved here, or is this okay?


----------

